
Show HN: We've built a PWA that turns your iPad into a room booking device - luka-birsa
https://getjoan.com/joan-on-tablets/
======
luka-birsa
We've managed to build the app in 21 days start-finish and it was on of the
best development/deploy experiences ever. Let me know if you have any
questions for me.

